# anyone know of cheap lift tickets in Keystone?



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

hey im going up to Keystone for spring break and i would like to know if there are any cheap ski lift tickets that i can buy ahead of time instead of spending 100 per day


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

king soopers


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Or you could go to Loveland for about half the price and not stand in line nearly as long :cheeky4: You should be able to get decent prices on tickets from King Soopers, Safeway, most rental shops etc. Also check online.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

i would go there. but meh.. my family (cousins) already planned a trip over there. we got over 32 people Skiing/Snowboard so.... i want to find some cheaper lift tickets. and wheres a king soopers i can stop by and buy some tickets at?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If you are driving through Denver on I70 take the Youngfield exit and go back under the highway. Pull into the shopping center on your left and there is a King Soopers Grocery store there. Go to the customer service desk and buy your tickets. Last year it wasn't a huge discount buy something like $10 cheaper. I would look online too. There are some coupons out there for 2 for 1's and other deals.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

There is also a King soopers up in Evergreen that sells them. I'm not sure if the City Market in Dillon/Silverthorne sells them but I'd imagine they would because they are a sister company to King Soopers. I'd order the tickets before you show up, because they can do them over the phone and it would suck to spend a bunch of time hunting down tickets while you are in an unfamiliar place.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm pretty sure once you get into Summit County the discount tickets are gone. In fact the discount goes down as you drive up. So in Evergreen the discount *might* be a little less. Last chance would probably be the Safeway in Idaho Springs again I think it's less. There also was a place in Dumont I believe that advertises discount tickets but I wouldn't count on much.

The Soopers off of Youngfield is real easy to find if you are driving I70 through Denver.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

..........


----------

